# Scrubbing your tort with a toothbrush....



## Keith D. (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all do any of you do this. When I soak Leo I give him a good brushing with a toothbrush, he seems to like it a lot and sits there with his head and feet fully extended so I can clean him up good lol. Also every month or so I will use a tiny tiny drop of dawn dish soap to give him a overall bubble bath lol, I am extremely cautious not to get it in his eyes and mouth, although it won't harm him if it did as its used for all the wildlife rescues as well. So if any of you do this with your torts let's chat about how you do it, how often and do they enjoy it as much as Leo does.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 20, 2015)

I would stay away from the soap... It dries the skin and the chemicals may irritate. However, brushing is no problem provided your tort enjoys it


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2015)

Reptiles take in water differently than mammals and birds. I would never use any soap. Plain water work just fine.

I just use my hand to wipe their wet shells clean during a soak, but no harm in the gentle use of a soft tooth brush.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes. Gentle would be the word.
I've found that the shells are much more sensitive Than most of us think.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 20, 2015)

I tried a soft toothbrush on Tidgy once and she really didn't like it on the areas of new growth between the scutes.
But torts are different to one another and I can imagine that some would like it.
I also just use water and my hand, she doesn't mind that, but don't think she is ecstatic. 
Nice that Leo likes it and it can't do any harm.
Wouldn't use soap myself.


----------



## Loohan (Jun 20, 2015)

Dawn has intense toxic perfume.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jun 20, 2015)

I use a soft paintbrush on mine


----------



## Keith D. (Jun 20, 2015)

Kk no dawn, I was told it was safe as long as I used the non scented type. But I prob wont stop the toothbrushing though, especially since he likes it and it helps me keep him clean.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

I use a soft toothbrush, but I often get the feeling that Oli does not like it.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't become to obsessive about "clean" with your tort. In the wild they have a layer or dust on them pretty much permanently... as do those cqptive torts living outdoors 24/7... it will get washed off by rain, Joe loves a good thunderstorm, or an aldabraman style hosing and when then they self soak but otherwise that dirt is never going to go completely and may even help to protect their skin.

It's one thing removing the poop they've walked through and quite another trying to scrub them up to hatchling levels of pristine constantly. If they enjoy brushing, do it... it probably helps them with shedding old skin. But otherwise let them look tatty and the old sking rub off naturally.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't scrub spud with a tooth brush as he is only a baby and it seems too rough.
I don't clean him often but when I do, I clean him with a cotton bud lol


----------



## DawnH (Jun 21, 2015)

Loohan said:


> Dawn has intense toxic perfume.



Hey now!


----------



## DawnH (Jun 21, 2015)

I do. I occasionally will scrub Tuleo up with a toothbrush. A soft baby one. He doesn't seem to mind and I have been doing this since he was little. Not often, I think I have done it 4-5 times in almost 2 years. He has his soak, after 20 minutes I scrub him down, rinse and let him soak again. 

Spa day.


----------

